# Loser



## Forgotten_Azn

just wana know if anyone can tell me just to say the word "loser" in japanese


----------



## lapaz

I think it is: makeru


----------



## Aoyama

makeru = to lose (verb)　負ける
maketa hito = loser 　負けた　人
I guess that the english  *loser* can also be rendered in katakana
*ルーザ*　
Any other ideas ?


----------



## lapaz

a soo desu ka? gomen ne wasurenakatta yo. domo.


----------



## Aoyama

> a soo desu ka? gomen ne wasurenakatta yo. domo.


 
You mean : sorry, I didn't forget ?


----------



## Flaminius

Loser in sense of the person who has been defeated by the winner is 負けた人 as *Aoyama *noted earlier.  However, English _loser_ is often employed as a derogatory word for a person who always fails, lacks courage and is good at nothing.  The aforementioned 負けた人 does not express this idea so well.  Instead, we say 負け犬 (makeinu); literally, "losing dog."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

In sports and battles, the loser is 敗者（　はいしゃ　）。　a country who was
defeated in a war is 敗戦国（　はいせんこく　）。

a sport team who is a loser is 負けチーム。　
a person who remained delayed in promotion in a company is 
負け犬（　まけいぬ　）。

負けたｘｘｘ　。　負けた（　まけた　）　can be used as an adjective to indicate
a loser in something.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aoyama

All of the above is true. 
Some romaji_s_ for those who may need them ...:
敗者 : haisha
敗戦国 haisenkoku
負け(た）チーム　make(ta) team (_chi-mu_)
Flaminius already mentioned *make inu*
敗北者　haibokusha may also be a possibility

What is interesting is that in japanese *loser* (make_ta_) is literally *the one who has been defeated/beaten* (past tense and passive form) .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aoyama said:


> 敗北者　haibokusha may also be a possibility.  "loser " can not
> be a flattering word traslated in any way  but this word states the fact of being defeated, and does not have any derogative nuance in ilself.
> 
> This is good for "loser".
> 
> .


 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## midismilex

Ahem.... 

But I also wanted to know when LOSER means:

1.*Game over*.
e.g. Love affair is game over.
2.*You are worthless*.
ex1. A girl decides to end their love affairs with her rich/poor boyfriend.
ex2. A boy cannot protect his girlfriend while a gangster is interrrupting their date.

In those 3 cases, how to express LOSER in Japanese language?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## cheshire

Hi midismilex,
1: Literally 試合終了 but for an end of an affair, 恋愛は終わった。恋愛は終焉した（ちと硬い[formal]。文学的表現）。恋は終わりを迎えた（これも文学的。）。
２．ex1. 「取り柄（とりえ）のない」「ぱっとしない」「いい所のない」「やくたたず」「ごみ」「くず」
　　ex2. 「いざというときに力にならない」「いざというときに役に立たない」「頼りない」


----------

